
This Solar-Powered Toilet Torches Poop for Public Health - vezycash
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/this-fiber-optic-toilet-burns-poop-with-the-power-of-the-sun
======
good_vibes
Genius. Would be great for India.

~~~
phr4ts
I prefer the other one which converted human waste to clean drinkable water,
electricity and ash.

They've gone quiet for too long

